
Apple Genius Bar caught ripping customer off ON CAMERA by CBC News - afandian
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o2_SZ4tfLns
======
afandian
This is especially pertinent in the context of recent discussions about Apple
installing kill switches to lock out anyone else from repairing their
equipment.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18144489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18144489)

This Reddit thread is also eye-opening!

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/9mlkha/apple_quotes...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/9mlkha/apple_quotes_customer_1200_to_fix_one_bent_pin_on/)

